# There is only one thing I'd like to know, but I won't so I had to come to terms with it several years ago



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

My first husband cheated a lot, but I've never known if my older sister and my first husband had sex with each other.

I'll go back quite a way now to the early 1990's.

My sister is 9 years older than I am, she's in her 60's now.

Her husband did really well for himself/themselves in business. In the late 90's they bought a palatial home worth 7 figures, enough about that as that let's everyone know enough regarding their finances.

I think it was in 1993 (it might have been 1992), my sister drove the two hours over to my place, the condo where my first husband and I lived.

And ex-bf of hers from college named Doug, flew up from Florida and my sister picked him up at the airport and they came over to our place. We sat outside at a table as our condo development had nice outside spaces.

The four of us talked for a short while, less than 30 mins and then they got into her car, Doug drove, and they were heading off an hour away to another large city to spend the night together at a hotel.

On Sunday my sister would drive back home to her husband and their two daughters and Doug was to fly back to Florida.

First, I have a huge regret in not dealing with this properly all those years ago. I was in shock, but that's no excuse to excuse her infidelity to my BIL. He was beyond good to her, still is to this day as he never knew and they've lived a charmed life all these decades with things like having a lake house, speed boat, multiple wave runners in addition to their main house.

My sister did not want to leave her husband, not even close. To her, it was about the sex. Doug was her love for a while when they were in college and they were all at the same college, Doug, my sister and her husband.

Doug was better endowed than my sister's husband and from what my sister said, that's all it was really about. Well, not that specifically, just the sex was better with Doug.

To my knowledge, my sister never saw Doug again. Of course that doesn't mean they never met up with each other since then of course.

My sister would tell me that her husband was small down there and all of that made me uncomfortable. Sadly, even though I'm feisty and speak my mind, I didn't with my older sister, that's on me and I've regretted it since then.

My sister commented to me that I was lucky because my husband was well endowed. Mind you, I never talked about that with my sister. She noticed on her own and she brought that into the conversation between us while talking about Doug and her husband.

Honestly, I wasn't happy with my husband's endowment, sex wasn't good for me, for us and it was a point of contention for us throughout our marriage.

My husband was good looking, good enough and his body was always in good shape at the minimum and at times he was in really great shape, for years and years.

My sister had a big inground pool, a hot tub and other things in their really nice backyard at their palatial home. While my bf/fiancé and I were at college, we were just an hour away from her. After college, we were two hours away from her for the first 5 years of our marriage.

After that, we lived much further away from them, like 6 hours, 9 hours, 12 hours and then almost 20 hours away as we moved around a bit in our marriage.

The first time my then fiancé and I went to swim at my sister's house, I told my husband to get out of the pool and to change. I didn't like the way my sister was looking at him, at all of him. My husband never again swam at their pool, as he never argued or fought me about that. He simply respected my wishes.

There were other incidents over the years, like at Xmas time at my parent's as my sister and their family went to our parent's house too then we all went the many hours away to our own homes.

Fast forward to early fall of 2004. I was a witch and went back on what my husband and I agreed to do and I had sod delivered on a Friday when I and our oldest son were to leave at 4 a.m. on Saturday morning a mission with our church to another country.

We had agreed to get and lay the sod after I returned from my mission trip but I simply went ahead and had the sod delivered on Friday so when my husband got home after work at like 6 p.m. there were like 17 pallets of sod on the driveway.

He was rightfully upset. He began laying the sod and then out of the blue my sister showed up at our house.

Why was that unusual? She lived 6 hours away from us by car. She arrived at like 6:30 p.m. and stayed for an hour so she wasn't going to get home until like 1:30 a.m.

She said she was visiting some friends in the area. I'd never known of her to have any friends in our city.

My husband was putting pieces of sod into the wheelbarrow to take them around to the back of the house to work towards the front of the house.

While my sister and I were in my house, she and I were looking out the windows to the backyard, talking about the sod.

My husband came around with the wheelbarrow with many pieces of sod in it to begin laying it and my sister said "oh my" and she was referring to my husband's private area.

That upset me and I told her to knock it out. Did I mention it was odd she was in our city? Yes, yes I did.

My sister was many inches taller than me, she was slender, pretty, had implants since the early 90's. She cared very much for her appearance. She talked often of her personal trainer, who came to her home as she had a home gym (red flags anyone?).

After our families found out I was divorcing my husband, they were all on his side (well, not my father). My mother had passed away a few years before and she LOVED my husband. I don't think I could have divorced him had my mother still been living if I'm being honest.

My brother who is 11 years older than me and my older sister, again she's 9 years older than me said they'd write a letter for my husband stating he should get custody of our 3 children, they'd give it to his lawyer to use against me in our divorce.

Needless to say I was dumbstruck by this turn of events.

Less than two months later came the engagement party of my sister's oldest daughter and they were throwing a huge party in their palatial home. It was catered, lots of food, drink, desserts and lots of rich, stuffy high class people.

Oh, I wasn't invited to that engagement party, but my soon to be ex-husband was invited of course and he attended even though it was 9 hours away.

There were 3 or 4 women from the catering group wandering around the house, bringing out new food, collecting plates etc. When it came time for break, one of the girls catering took her break and she went outside to her car. It was cold, it was December, this was up north. 

My sister went to look for my husband and she found him in the backseat of the car with that girl. She didn't say anything to them then, she was happy about it, for him as she knew I was divorcing him.

There were almost 100 people at the party and my sister was playing host really well as she was good at that, she had lots of experience at that.

The party didn't end until about midnight. My husband was spending the night, their guest room was really nice, it had its own full bathroom etc.

The party ended at midnight but my sister, her husband and my husband stayed up talking. My BIL went to bed at like 1 a.m. and my sister and my husband stayed up talking until 2 a.m., it's what they both said.

My husband had to get up at 6 a.m. to drive the 9 hours back to his place (I'd already made him move out) as he had Xmas party to attend that night from where he worked.

My husband took a sleeping bag so as not to dirty the sheets, he slept on top of the bed in his sleeping bad and he got up quietly to go downstairs and leave without disturbing anyone as it was 6 a.m. and everyone had been up late.

When my husband got down the stairs, my sister was down there to greet him and see him off. My husband didn't expect to see my sister that morning. He'd said he was going to leave early and quietly.

Fast forward to that next summer, my husband and I were now divorced and my husband was taking our 3 children up north to see his parents for the 4th of July.

My sister's lake house was on the way and her husband's two brothers, their wives and family would be there along with other friends that we'd known for years and years.

My sister invited my ex-husband and our children to stay with them at the lake house and he stayed for 2 nights and 3 days and then he drove up to his parents for a few days.

One of the mornings, I called my ex-husbands cellphone really early, before 7 a.m. and this was the summer, the week of the 4th. He answered and told me to hold on as he was going to go downstairs and outside to take my call so as not to wake anyone as our 3 children were still sleeping, my sister and her husband were still sleeping and others were in the bunk room downstairs.

While my ex-husband was outside talking to me, my sister came out and handed him a cup of coffee. I could hear my ex-husband thank her and he told me that my sister just brought him a cup of coffee.

I get it, I divorced my husband, I was calling him after we were divorced when he was at my sister's as my radar was still up regarding my sister and him.

He was outside in just a pair of shorts as it was summer, warm out etc. I can just imagine my sister having looked at him outside while she was brewing the coffee in the kitchen. Again, my ex had a really nice body, well defined muscles, lean and toned, not built up like a body builder though, he never liked that.

Later on in a call with my sister, she seemed a bit happy to let me know a few things. Many of them were sitting on chairs on the dock and my husband dove off the dock to swim a bit and then he climbed up the ladder and my sister told me about when he got out of the water and his bathing suit was wet and clinging to him until he could pull it away from him after he climbed up the ladder.

Then, she made a comment to me about him sitting on one of those collapsible nylon chairs that many use for kids soccer games or camping.

I guess my ex-husband didn't realize it, but my sister, her two sister's-in-law and a few more girlfriends of theirs were able to "notice" him from the underside of the nylon chair he was sitting in. He had his swimsuit on, he was sitting in the chair but that kind of chair sort of wraps you up a bit when you sit in it.

Again, my sister was just trying to get my goat, and it worked.

In time, things improved between my sister, my brother and me and I was finally welcomed back into the family.

It came time for our oldest niece's wedding and we were all there including my ex-husband as he was still Uncle XXXX to her, to our nieces.

The wedding was in the summer of 2007. The photographer put all the pics online on a website so our niece and my sister could see them access them etc.

After the wedding was over, many pictures were taken of course. The photographer had my ex-husband come over and stand on one side of the bride, our oldest niece while her new husband Frank stood on her other side.

Like a week later, my sister sent me an email with an attachment and she said this was a nice picture of my ex-husband and her daughter and her husband.

Uh, it was NOT. He had dress slacks, dress shoes, a long sleeve button down shirt but it was practically pornographic in terms of his privates. His boxer and the dress slacks, which were gray, didn't leave anything to the imagination.

That was the only attachment my sister sent me via the email. She did also include the link so I could access the rest of the photos, but the only pic she attached to the email was that and she said it was a nice photo of XXXX, my ex-husband.

Both my sister and my ex-husband have never said that they had sex with each other. This was so long ago I let it go.

I wish I'd known about sites like this so long ago, of course I have no idea when this site began.

While many of us betrayed spouses learn a lot, all of us don't find out everything.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

Fascinating.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm positive he gave your sister the old sausage stuffing.

His schlong was demon possessed and too wild to be restrained.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

A18S37K14H18, 

You wrote, *Doug was better endowed than my sister's husband and from what my sister said, that's all it was really about. Well, not that specifically, just the sex was better with Doug. *

How do you feel when you are around your sisters husband knowing he was and is, her sexual plan B.

I have a similar issue with my BIL every time I see him, I think of all the brothels he used to frequent and the pre-cancerous cells in my SILs throat. Likely HPV related?

Yea I had less of an idea how to handle it before reading on sites like this, or perhaps I should say I understand the range of my options better.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

My sister in law has never made a move on me,,, I'm feeling very inadequate now 

Assuming this story is real, all I can say is birds of a feather......


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

What does strike me odd though is why would your siblings testify for your ex to get the kids?

Were you abusive to the point of presenting a danger to them or did you have serious drug/alcohol problems??? Those are really about the only reasons people would try to deny custody to a mother. 

If you had absolutely no history of posing any kind of danger to the kids and absolutely no history of serious drug/alcohol abuse, then your siblings are A-holes.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm sorry you have such a disloyal family. Them inviting him after your divorcing him is all wrong all the way around and I think you better just face facts about that. 

Won't it be nice when you get to the point where you don't have to think about all this stuff and all these details and wonder how many times you were betrayed? If you chose to you could do that now. The sooner the better. Stop wasting middle space on him and your disloyal family.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Most spouses, who have been betrayed, never find out anything at all. 
I'm sorry you went through that. 
All I can say is that, in the event that they need you, you know what to tell them. 
Otherwise, live an enjoyable life, knowing that you were the better person of them all.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Three things.

1) your sister and brother testifying to help your ex get the kids is beyond F'd up (if there weren't any issues with you...that you were a good mother).

2) you obviously haven't let this go.

3) I don't see how you can look your BIL in the eyes knowing what you know and that you did NOTHING!! You helped your sister cheat.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Family dynamics, huh?


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Can you explain how it is that your sister had no problem trying to help your ex get custody of the kids knowing that you knew she had cheated on her husband? 

Did she know you wouldn't say anything to him and why didn't you say anything to him after her stabbing you in the back?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Honestly the conclusion I come to reading this is you sister is a *****, your husband is a ***** and your family is a bunch of wretched people, except maybe your father. 

You can bank on it that they had sex, probably multiple times. She was an unrepentant cheater, even bring you and your husband into it like it was just all normal and okay. Shame on you for not saying something, but live and learn. Put your mind at rest, your sister screwed your husband.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

You seem to know a lot of details for things that you were not present for.
Just sayin!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Something has to be done about this out of control dong! It's threatening the stability of civilization!!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Always Learning said:


> You seem to know a lot of details for things that you were not present for.
> Just sayin!


That's exactly I was wondering about. How can she know all these details if she wasn't there.


----------



## Kaliber (Apr 10, 2020)

Always Learning said:


> You seem to know a lot of details for things that you were not present for.
> Just sayin!


@Always Learning, I was going to write about that as well!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

@A18S37K14H18 I just read through some of your other threads. If I understand it right, your husband was a male escort servicing older women since you were pretty much in high school. Your brother and sister wrote letters recommending that your male escort husband get full custody? WTF is wrong with your family?


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> That's exactly I was wondering about. How can she know all these details if she wasn't there.


Yep. Pretty obvious what is going on.


----------



## GaLaxya (Sep 26, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> @A18S37K14H18 I just read through some of your other threads. If I understand it right, your husband was a male escort servicing older women since you were pretty much in high school. Your brother and sister wrote letters recommending that your male escort husband get full custody? WTF is wrong with your family?


...


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

TAMAT said:


> A18S37K14H18,
> 
> You wrote, *Doug was better endowed than my sister's husband and from what my sister said, that's all it was really about. Well, not that specifically, just the sex was better with Doug. *
> 
> ...


This happened a long time ago, in the early 1990's. That doesn't excuse my not saying anything all these years.

I thought I was fat when I was just 9 years old. Why? My then 18 year old sister was anorexic. She went to college, joined a sorority, became anorexic and she changed in other ways too.

Our parents were middle class, at best, probably a little under. Beginning in college, my sister began to like money, to want money and she wasn't happy that her family and parents didn't have money.

Her husband didn't have money when they met and his starting salary was just $12,000 a year in the late 1970's.

But he did well for himself in business (it was a private company so they had a lot of money to pay those who did well and he did well).

My sister was responsible for pushing her husband though as she wanted more money. Her husband was laid back and easy going and she wasn't. She kept pushing him to ask for a bonus and he didn't, but he finally did like two years later after listening to his wife press him on this.

He told his boss, the president of the company (it was family owned, for generations) that he wanted a bonus and his boss asked him how much he wanted and he wouldn't tell his boss. He just gave him a document listing things he'd done and a few weeks later he was given his first ever bonus and it was $150,000.

He was named a VP when he was just 33 years old and they were on easy street from then on.

The money didn't change my BIL, but it changed my sister, a lot.

She didn't "fit" in as well with the family. Her lifestyle, her spending, her trips around the world, vacationing in Europe and other places were so different than the rest of us.

She became entitled.

I and my first husband were taken off guard when my sister and Doug showed up at our condo. They actually didn't come inside as we sat outside at an outside seating area there near our condo.

I didn't have that much contact with my sister once I became married as we moved around a lot, to many different states and there wasn't cellphones and email yet. She came to two of our six houses as we lived in 6 different states while I was married to my first husband.

Our parents decided to build a house behind ours on our land and that ticked my sister off as she wondered why our parents weren't moving by her. Their lifestyle was so different from our parents.

I was in my late 20's when that happened and things remained strained between my sister and I for years and years due to that. After my husband and I moved from that state to another one, my parents moved and followed us to that state and we went from like 12 hours away from sister to 20 hours away by car.

Things were really strained when I was divorcing my husband as my sister wrote a letter for his attorney stating our 3 children should go to him and not me.

My sister was and had been unhappy with me, upset with me and due to what I knew about her, I wondered whether she tried to do something with my husband.

We've not had much interaction over the past 15 years. Our mother died in 2003, a few years before I divorced my husband. Our father moved to where our brother lived after his wife (my mom) died as he wasn't going to choose to live by either me or my older sister, he didn't want the drama.

I do feel badly for my BIL. He's a nice man, a great father as their two daughters adore him. He's a great husband, a great father and he provided beyond well.

They're still happily married, traveling and living the good life. He's never known. Well, I have no idea what he knows on his own regarding anything else my sister has done (like her personal trainer) so I have no idea how much she's stepped out on her marriage other than with Doug and her personal trainer. Beyond that I don't know.

After so many years went by, I simply didn't want to rock the boat and I know that's weak.

All of these thoughts came back into my life because our father died less than a year ago in 2021 and I saw my sister for a bit during that time and things were still strained between us.

I thought I could bit my tongue, but I asked her again if she had sex with my first husband even though I divorced him about 16 years ago. She was put off, dismissive, saying "not this again".

I know my first husband betrayed me, I've just hoped that my own sister didn't betray me with my husband was all but I'll never know.

I asked my first husband many times too, nicely and not so nicely over the years. He and I haven't spoken since the summer of 2013.

I haven't spoken with my sister since our dad's funeral and I'm not sure when we will speak again.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> What does strike me odd though is why would your siblings testify for your ex to get the kids?
> 
> Were you abusive to the point of presenting a danger to them or did you have serious drug/alcohol problems??? Those are really about the only reasons people would try to deny custody to a mother.
> 
> If you had absolutely no history of posing any kind of danger to the kids and absolutely no history of serious drug/alcohol abuse, then your siblings are A-holes.


In another comment on here I touched upon that. I'm straight laced, no smoking ever, no drinking (my dad was an alcoholic and I hate it). I ended up with our 3 children in the divorce.

My sister didn't like me, she was trying to be vindictive. And, in my mind, she "liked" my husband. She'd literally make comments to me about my husband's private area. I know a lot of it was her trying to push my buttons, but I think there was more to it than that.

My sister thinks she's better than others. She has a very high opinion of herself.

At a huge work event of her husbands, there was a spot that could be roped off in an instant to let competitors through so the rent a cops would close the walkway.

They closed it on my sister and my husband and I had just made it through. She was SCREAMING at the rent a cops saying "Do you know who I am? My husband is a VP here!" My husband and I looked at each other in shock.

I don't know why my sister didn't like me. She was prettier than I was, had lots more money, a nice life etc. But I also know she wasn't completely happy with her life either. I was/am decidedly average, middle class, I'm an elementary school teacher.

Many would "kill" to have my sister's life and lifestyle and she enjoys it, but she still has her demons.

Her daughters are great kids though, both married with children now. I did get invited to the weddings as I hadn't been invited to my oldest nieces engagement party.

I honestly think my sister didn't want me to attend the wedding (of her oldest), but she knew it wouldn't look right and others would ask her why her own sister wasn't there so I think that's why I was invited to the wedding.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

Always Learning said:


> You seem to know a lot of details for things that you were not present for.
> Just sayin!


My sister was "happy" to let me know my husband (who I was already divorcing) had sex with one of the ladies who was catering the party.

I didn't want to know that, I could have done without knowing that.

I called my husband while he was there (my sister hadn't told me yet and she didn't for a few days) at the party and he put our niece on so I could wish her well as I was trying to be nice even though I wasn't invited.

It wasn't for a few days that I began to talk to my husband about the party and that didn't happen until after my sister "happily" let me know what my husband had done.

My husband told me about the party, they even had a fountain of flowing chocolate with many things like strawberries and such to dip into the chocolate - he let me know a lot about the party. That wasn't a surprise, the chocolate I mean as our BIL's parent's owned a finer chocolate shop as that was his dad's business (it's still in their family with the 3rd generation running it).

My husband didn't want the divorce so let me know about the party (minus what he did with that lady in her car on her break). I lit into him after I found out about that from my sister. She didn't care he did that, she just wanted to rub it in my face was all.

Beyond me not being at the engagement party, our brother wasn't there either as he lived down in Florida, over a thousand miles away. Our father didn't go either because he lived down by our brother. I didn't go because I wasn't invited or wanted by my sister and our mother had passed away years before this so no one in my sister's immediate family was there. Sadly, I think my sister was happy about that as all of us didn't fit into her image, her lifestyle, we didn't fit in with her hoity toity friends either. My sister was embarrassed of her/our parents and their lack of financial standing.

I was mad that my husband went to the engagement party since I couldn't. Yes, I was pissy about it with him, feeling badly about it. At that point, I guess I couldn't blame him as I was divorcing him and I'd already kicked him out so he was in his own place and we were going through our divorce. I did want to know about the party though, which is why I called him during it and he had to go into the kitchen to talk to and then he had to go find Meagan so I could speak with her and congratulate her.

Most of the discussion about the party happened on Sunday from my husband. The party was on a Friday night, he drove back to our state the next day but his company's Xmas party was that night so I spoke with him on Sunday at my place as he came to see the children.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

oldshirt said:


> My sister in law has never made a move on me,,, I'm feeling very inadequate now
> 
> Assuming this story is real, all I can say is birds of a feather......


Mine either. Instead she arranged, without my prior knowledge or permission, to put me in a hotel bed with one of her girl friends at work. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

All I can say is your post might the longest ****ing thing I've ever read here.

That and, "Why _can't_ you find out what happened?

Just ask. Make sure you're wearing a hockey mask & holding a realistic looking fake butcher knife when you do.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

I think there are some things you aren't telling us. And it's your right to filter your story as you see fit, but it makes absolutely no sense that ALL your siblings petitoned to have your H get custody of your children. Okay, maybe your sister, since she seems to have some deep insecurities/issues about you, but why the other siblings? Makes no sense.

Also, why did you decide to divorce your H? You haven't mentioned that - you just say he didn't want the divorce but you did. Why? By all accounts, your H didn't cheat (until you said you were divorcing him), and was well loved by the family. 

Something doesn't add up. You paint yourself as this average, never-do-wrong victim, and all these people are behaving in ways toward you that are inexplicable. Gotta be a reason somewhere.

Oh, and I've met people like your sister. People like this have very poor self esteem and look to cut others down, no matter how much "higher" they are than other people. It's something within them that needs serious reprogramming.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Noman said:


> All I can say is your post might the longest ****ing thing I've ever read here.
> 
> That and, "Why _can't_ you find out what happened?
> 
> Just ask. Make sure you're wearing a hockey mask & holding a realistic looking fake butcher knife when you do.


Her ex apparently has the longest ****ing thing on a human.😉


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

All I know is if my husband's penis (see, I'm old enough to use that word) was consistently hanging below his shorts, I would have insisted he buy longer shorts.

Daisy Dukes on a man just don't cut it.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

A18S37K14H18 said:


> In time, things improved between my sister, my brother and me and I was finally welcomed back into the family.


The fact you'd want back into that family worries more than anything else about this story.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I'm positive he gave your sister the old sausage stuffing.
> 
> His schlong was demon possessed and too wild to be restrained.


I feel badly for her BIL. Great and successful dude being married to some **** who went around his back. That guy deserves to know and deserves much better. Now that she's in her 60's , the field has drained. But if I was her husband, divorce is on the way followed by a trip to Cougarland


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

jonty30 said:


> Most spouses, who have been betrayed, never find out anything at all.
> I'm sorry you went through that.
> All I can say is that, in the event that they need you, you know what to tell them.
> Otherwise, live an enjoyable life, knowing that you were the better person of them all.


agreed with this


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

sideways said:


> Three things.
> 
> 1) your sister and brother testifying to help your ex get the kids is beyond F'd up (if there weren't any issues with you...that you were a good mother).
> 
> ...


agreed. of this entire story, BIL is the true victim here. I pray for his peace. He deserves so much better than the woman he married


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Honestly the conclusion I come to reading this is you sister is a ***, your husband is a *** and your family is a bunch of wretched people, except maybe your father.
> 
> You can bank on it that they had sex, probably multiple times. She was an unrepentant cheater, even bring you and your husband into it like it was just all normal and okay. Shame on you for not saying something, but live and learn. Put your mind at rest, your sister screwed your husband.


yes her ex husband is a rat too


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

A18S37K14H18 said:


> This happened a long time ago, in the early 1990's. That doesn't excuse my not saying anything all these years.
> 
> I thought I was fat when I was just 9 years old. Why? My then 18 year old sister was anorexic. She went to college, joined a sorority, became anorexic and she changed in other ways too.
> 
> ...



you are better than both of them so don't worry about talking to them. Continue to cut them out of your life


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> All I know is if my husband's penis (see, I'm old enough to use that word) was consistently hanging below his shorts, I would have insisted he buy longer shorts.
> 
> Daisy Dukes on a man just don't cut it.


I'm thinking it's the eighth wonder of the world.😆


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> All I know is if my husband's penis (see, I'm old enough to use that word) was consistently hanging below his shorts, I would have insisted he buy longer shorts.
> 
> Daisy Dukes on a man just don't cut it.


She said slacks. So apparently, the bulge is just so much that it's completely visible in long pants. Pretty far fetched unless the dude was semi or fully erect, and it was off to the side where it could be viewable along the inner thigh.

The sister is a terrible person


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Gabriel said:


> She said slacks. So apparently, the bulge is just so much that it's completely visible in long pants. Pretty far fetched unless the dude was semi or fully erect, and it was off to the side where it could be viewable along the inner thigh.
> 
> The sister is a terrible person


I've read several of her posts on a few threads and that dong is always getting out no matter what is going on. She has made so many comments about it that I'm surprised more people aren't commenting on just how incredible the damn thing must be and it's magic as well, giving women everywhere BDF!

(Big Dong Fever)

Where they all lose their senses, betray their significant others, moral beliefs and even defy God just to get a taste of that wild salami!🤣


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> I've read several of her posts on a few threads and that dong is always getting out no matter what is going on. She has made so many comments about it that I'm surprised more people aren't commenting on just how incredible the damn thing must be and it's magic as well, giving women everywhere BDF!
> 
> (Big Dong Fever)
> 
> Where they all lose their senses, betray their significant others, moral beliefs and even defy God just to get a taste of that wild salami!🤣


Well he is/was a male escort with all female clients. He must be packing some special stuff down there.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Well he is/was a male escort with all female clients. He must be packing some special stuff down there.


Reading all the instances of how it is impossible to restrain it, even for family pictures, is what has me laughing.

Also, the vast majority of women never contract BDF.😉


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

You say you have regrets not telling your BIL about your sister betraying him. Are those just words to ease your conscious because if you truly are regretting it why can't you tell him now?

If it truly was bothering you, in my humble opinion, you'd tell your BIL but we both know you're NOT going to do this. 

Shame is your HORRIBLE sister had no problem throwing you under the bus but you let her $h!T all over you and your BIL and you do NOTHING about it. NOTHING!!

I'll say it again, how in the world can you ever look your BIL in the eyes??


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm waiting for the TL: DR version. I've got things to do.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

BDF? SOMEBODY CALL TED NUGENT.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I'm waiting for the TL: DR version. I've got things to do.


Ex-Husband was an male escort doing older women since HS, without wife knowing, and he has a donkey schlong. OP's sister is a serial cheater and had the hots for mandingo and mentioned how well endowed he is on the regular. Sister had lots of opportunity and OP wonders if exH and Sister had sex. Obviously yes.

That covers it I think, but you should read it, the details are quite interesting, lol.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Her ex apparently has the longest ****ing thing on a human.😉


@ConanHub do you think he has trouble navigating tight corners and narrow hallways?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Noman said:


> @ConanHub do you think he has trouble navigating tight corners and narrow hallways?


According to OP, he can't do a damn thing without his pecker poking out, not even stand still.🤣


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

sideways said:


> 1) your sister and brother testifying to help your ex get the kids is beyond F'd up (if there weren't any issues with you...that you were a good mother).


Jeez, Thanksgiving family dinners must be pretty tense!


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

How do you know everything that went on if you were not there?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i have a sister who weired out on me a couple of times. i just put her on ignore for the last ten years. She has her little world, and i am not all that interested in paying the freight to participate in it.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Where did she mention he was a male escort? I totally missed that.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Gabriel said:


> Where did she mention he was a male escort? I totally missed that.


She has a bunch of threads and a very common occurrence is his johnson getting loose in public.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

A18S37K14H18, 

*That doesn't excuse my not saying anything all these years.*

It can be difficult when it's family, I haven't said anything yet, although I have to see my gross BIL regularly.
*
Things were really strained when I was divorcing my husband as my sister wrote a letter for his attorney stating our 3 children should go to him and not me.

My sister was and had been unhappy with me, upset with me and due to what I knew about her, I wondered whether she tried to do something with my husband.

I* think your sister is a major narcissist and would rather have a good looking BIL in the family as being around someone like that makes her fell more attractive. She might also be the kind of person who throws out her furniture when she gets tired of no matter the cost as she values status. She also throws out people who don't shine like she wants them to as well. 

Given what you wrote you have no obligation to cover for your sister, she exposed her BH to whatever STDs the OM and especially the gross trainer had, and possibly one or both of his daughters are not his. Buck up and drop a dime do her BH that kindness, I wish some witness had stepped forward for me.


----------

